# Our New Huntress!!!



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey fellas! I know I haven't been around a ton lately thanks to work, and traveling and even some extra stuff with cranking out Haus of Guns. But the REAL reason I've been so busy is THIS!

Meet Eva Dawn!!! Born 9:59AM MST 4/11/11, 7 pounds, and 19 inches. HEALTHY, HEALTHY, HEALTHY! Momma's doing great to


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Huge congrats!!!!!!!! Looks like momma and daddy did a great job! Welcome to the world Eva. Daddy better buy you a varmint gun and a nice kimber 1911.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Eric !!! She's beautiful !!!!! Man you've got one heck of a schedule on your hands. Glad to hear both baby and Mom are healthy and doing good. Keep us updated. Maybe she could do some diaper,pacifier, baby food reviews ........ LOL:biggrin2:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Much Congrads to You and Your's EBBS----Eva is Beautiful----I'm very Happy for you all---God Bless-----skip*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations! Looks like a happy father and a happy baby.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Big congrats man. Love that second picture. She looks totally intrigued by the nurse.

Remember - any man can make a man, but it takes a real man to make a woman. At least that's been my excuse when guys give me crap about having 2 girls.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

NICE! Love it! Seriously thanks guys for all the love. If the first didn't break me enough, this one's finished the job. We've already been talking new load variants for testing expansion differences in straight hollow points and ballistic tip varmint rounds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

CONGRATS to you and Brandi and big sis too! She's beautiful ebbs. Congrats to Grandpa Marty (TC4me) too!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations Eric! To you and all your family.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Shes a keeper for sure ..... Good going.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

CONGRATS ERIC---How about that---she made her first professional Web appearance at only 9 1/2 hours old.









Ya'll take care down there.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats buddy. I am just hoping that you all will make it back into town sometime so that we can meet her.

I have to say that you somehow make some really cute kids.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Somehow...

And she already has more hair than some pro staffers !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You guys are too much! She's been doing awesome. Can't wait for her to join Ruthi (big sis) and mw at the range. I'm thinking some three gun training is in order for each of them!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Big congrats on the newest member of your family. May mom and baby continue to do well.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> Big congrats on the newest member of your family. May mom and baby continue to do well.


Thanks Red, she's doing great! Actually slept through the night last night and only got up to feed one time. Not getting used to it, but it sure was nice after ZERO sleep on Saturday night. Here's a pic right before we left the hospital on Thursday.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Congratulation's from up here, get her off Mamma's milk and she'll be doing lots of shooting HA!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heeyyyy--- Is that a little Raccoon track above Miss Ebbinghaus.

Sorry Eric--- it must be the fur trapper in me--- I just had to say it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Heeyyyy--- Is that a little Raccoon track above Miss Ebbinghaus.
> 
> Sorry Eric--- it must be the fur trapper in me--- I just had to say it.


Haha, sorry Cat, it's HER print! She's doing awesome guys. Sorta has her days and nights mixed up, so I've been walking with her at night and explaining the difference between centerfire/rimfire, how foxes are cat-like, and why crop-fed deer taste better than deep woods deer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't underestimate that power ebbs. Her brain is like a sponge right now and will be for a few years. Do you speak a 2nd language ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Don't underestimate that power ebbs. Her brain is like a sponge right now and will be for a few years. Do you speak a 2nd language ?


I can speak about equivalent to a 3rd grader speaking Spanish. Lots of spanish speaking community in our church so I get to use it a lot, and my trip to Nicaragua in November served as a great refresher. Estoy hablo mucho espanol quien Brandi hablas solo que en ingles.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife speaks pretty good spanish, well, ok, mexican. She understands it all but has trouble on tenses. I know enough to get punched in the nose. Mi espanol ees no bueno por caca !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats Ebbs, I have a daudghter as well , shes 21 and an only child but shes still daddys baby and will always be. No matter how old they become! Eva's beautiful and I can tell she seems to be one of the quiet kinds--thats a good thing!


----------

